# Steam-Games starten nicht mehr nach Rechnerneuinstallation



## MerciundDanke (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich musste kurzerhand meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen und hatte deswegen einfach den kompletten Steam-Ordner auf meine ext. Festplatte geschoben.
Da der Ordner aber so riesig ist, habe ich den dann nicht wieder gleich zurückkopiert sondern erst jetzt nach 3 Monaten (nachdem ich Steam wieder installiert und neue Spiele gekauft hatte).
Nun starten die ganzen alten Spiele leider nicht mehr - Woran könnte das liegen?
Ich lade zwischenzeitig zum Test eines der Games wieder neu runter um zu prüfen ob es daran liegt, aber dann müsste ich ja wieder knapp 400GB an Spielen neu runterladen. - Habe damals nicht die Backup-Funktion benutzt weil das ewig gedauert hatte und meine interne Festplatte auch nicht ausgereicht hatte um alles doppelt zu speichern..

Hatte jemand das gleiche Problem und eine Lösung?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## RapToX (21. Februar 2012)

versuch mal folgendes: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335


----------



## mds51 (21. Februar 2012)

Neu runterladen, einfach die Spiele in den Ordner kopieren geht(zumindest bie mir damals). 400GB is doch nich viel 1-2 Tage, beim richtigen Server


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Februar 2012)

Folgende Vorgehensweise müsste helfen: 

- Den Ordner "common" in Steam/SteamApps woanders hinverschieben
- Steam deinstallieren und alle Reste des Ordners beseitigen
- Steam neu installieren und bis zum Login-Screen durchklicken (NICHT einloggen)
- Den common Ordner wieder zurückverschieben nach Steam/SteamApps
- Einloggen

Die meisten Spiele müssten eigentlich ohne Neuinstallation/Laden dann laufen, zumindest funktioniert das bei mir entsprechend. Sicherheitshalber aber auch die alten Steam-Daten vorrätig halten (wiegt kaum was, das Schwergewicht ist der Ordner common), hab schon von Leuten gehört, dass da trotzdem ein paar Spiele neu anfangen zu laden.


----------



## MerciundDanke (8. März 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Habe fast alles noch mal neu heruntergeladen und jetzt funktionieren die meisten Games auch wieder - Aber z.B. Mass Effect startet leider immer noch nicht.. (Also es kommt die typische Win7 Kreisuhr aber dann passiert nichts, also auch keine Meldung oder sonst was - Habe dann mal aus dem Steam-Ordner den Launcher gestartet und konnte auch die Konfiguration einstellen, aber starten geht trotzdem nicht)
Werde mein System jetzt nicht noch mal komplett neu aufsetzen sondern warten bis Win 8 draußen ist, würde aber eigentlich trotzdem gerne noch vorher mal ME daddeln - Weiß jemand Abhilfe?

Anmerkung: Habs doch hinbekommen - Habe Steam komplett ausgemacht und dann den Launcher als Admin gestartet und mit Steam neu verbunden und dann gings. - Vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem.


----------

